# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Russian astrology book

## Methodical

Can anyone suggest a good russian (language) astrology book . I wanted to get a friend a book on astrology , and she reads in russian only . Thanks for any help in advance !!

----------


## gRomoZeka

I assume you want real book (not ebook)?
Here's a huge collection of books on astrology, esotericism, chiromancy, feng-shui, etc. (in Russian): http://www.urania-books.ru/
In the top left corner you may choose the section to brouse (_"По разделам:"_).  
Maybe your friend could chose what she likes? There are detailed annotations to every book.

----------


## Methodical

hey thanks fast reply .. That is a good source , but I think it would be costly and difficult for me to import from RUS . Any American site with Russian books .  
 ( I need to stop being lazy and google it )

----------


## Methodical

I've googled and found a us site that ships . The problem is after translating the descriptions of the books , still not sure what a good astrology book is .

----------

